# Glass Lids for 75 gallon?



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an Aqueon 75 gallon tank so the Aqueon Versa-top 75 fits it. Mine come in a set in one box. But then I never use them as I run canopies on all my tanks.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I have been getting my glass cut at a local glass place. The glass is thicker and the cost is about the same as the local pet shop sells it for. If it a tank that has two tops on it I get one piece for one side and two pieces for the other and just slide the glass back and forth. You can also buy self stick handles for lifting too. Also foster & smith have glass tops for sell.


----------



## Kro (Sep 30, 2014)

Aqueon. Comes as a set of two. Not sure if it will fit non-aqueon tank though.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> So how the heck do you go about finding glass canopy lids for a 75 gallon tank? I mean... I almost went up and purchased 24 inch lids already. but then it dawned me, the 75 is actually 18 inches, not 24x12, so I'd need lids that are 24x18. Obviously 2 of them.
> 
> Do they make such things?


You may want to measure the opening again. And do you want the glass to go all the way from front to back or are you going to leave an opening for a filter/wires/airhoses/input and output lines? My tops have about a 2.5" space and the opening is filled with a plastic strip. I've got 4 pieces of glass for each tank so it can be opened easily in the front for feeding etc.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They cost like $70 or something ridiculous like that last time I checked. I'm thinking about buying some regular glass pieces from the hardware store or glass store and hinge them with silicon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> They cost like $70 or something ridiculous like that last time I checked. I'm thinking about buying some regular glass pieces from the hardware store or glass store and hinge them with silicon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Foster and smith $50 for a 72 x 18.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Foster and smith $50 for a 72 x 18.


plus shipping glass fee.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

the 75 takes a 72x18 top? how is that?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> the 75 takes a 72x18 top? how is that?


I was only using that as an example of the price and size. 75 takes 2-24" x 15" (or so) or a 48" x 15


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I just get a glass place to cut mine out of double strength glass.
I get two pieces even for my 10g tanks and the total measurement is 3" shorter than the top actually needs. So I have a 1" gap on each end and in the middle. For heater line etc.
I use built in filters so no need for space for them but when I did use HOB filters I always had them on one end for better circulation in the tank.


----------



## Trickster 75 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just purchased a glass canopy for mine on Friday. Perfecto brand labeled 48 X 18 fits 70,75,90 and 110 with center brace. It is 2 pc. Cost 56.99 at lfs.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd like to find one for my 90g, but I don't have a center brace in my tank.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I purchased a Marineland 48x18 versa top yesterday on Dr. Fosters and Smith for 40 bucks.... I'm not really sure what I'm getting though. I don't know if I'm getting 2 pieces or what.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Another source for glass for lids is that tank with the broken side that you were always meaning to fix.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty good price for the Glass canopies from Dr Fosters and Smith.. Except for one of them arrived broken unfortunately. Supposedly they're going to send me a new one.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is an inexpensive option. Watch this vid on how to make sliding glass lids from regular window glass.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool actually. I might have to try that. One thing I really hate about those glass versa-tops is how that stupid black trim is always there. It kind of makes the lighting in my tank look odd with it


----------

